# Adopting a neglected rabbit



## Jurisfiction (Dec 5, 2019)

Totally new to the world of rabbits! I need some advice. My daughter has a niece staying with her, who brought a pet rabbit. But since the niece moved in, she has rarely been home and has left the rabbit in the cage, and sometimes hadn’t been home to feed, water or clean the cage for at least that length of time. My daughter has been doing what she can but is caring for her children and has cancer and I’m over there quite a bit, so I’ve been basically bringing the rabbit food and water, etc. This whole situation is heartbreaking. That poor rabbit! Alone, locked in the cage with no food and water. We’ve been telling the niece to come and take care of her rabbit, but she rarely does. Is this the type of situation where I can just take it home with me, since it’s basically neglect? I’m worried that if I ask her for it, she will say no and then its situation won’t change.


----------



## Niomi (Dec 5, 2019)

It is your daughter's responsibility to make the rules, since it is her home. She needs to tell her niece that her behavior is unacceptable, and that if her behavior does not change immediately, the rabbit goes to the Humane Society, Animal Control, a local rescue or whoever your daughter can find to take the poor rabbit.


----------



## Jurisfiction (Dec 5, 2019)

You’re right! And that’s what happened about an hour after my post! So tomorrow I’ll bring home the bunny. I already have cats and dogs in the house so I have a separate room I can put the rabbit in. The dogs are used to strange animals around every so often. And I’ve been doing more reading and it seems like the house will take a bit of rabbit proofing before that’s an option anyway. 
I just want it out of there. She’s a sweet thing, and at least she knows me from seeing me almost every day. Now I’m going to have to do a lot more researching about them!


----------



## Augustus&HazelGrace (Dec 5, 2019)

http://rabbitsindoors.weebly.com
This is one of our other user's websites and it has some great info on it!


----------



## JenGibs (Dec 6, 2019)

Jurisfiction said:


> You’re right! And that’s what happened about an hour after my post! So tomorrow I’ll bring home the bunny. I already have cats and dogs in the house so I have a separate room I can put the rabbit in. The dogs are used to strange animals around every so often. And I’ve been doing more reading and it seems like the house will take a bit of rabbit proofing before that’s an option anyway.
> I just want it out of there. She’s a sweet thing, and at least she knows me from seeing me almost every day. Now I’m going to have to do a lot more researching about them!



Im so glad you are there for this bunny! Once you have the proper set up and learn the feeding habits and requirements, it’s not a whole lot of extra work. Mine are litter trained and free roam. No matter how much I bunny-proof, they always show me what I forgot! Cords are the #1 victim. I have 2 cats and other than them looking at them stupid at the beginning because they hop and make no noise, they are always good to each other. The buns are fearless of the cats and have been from day 1. No hesitation about going up to make a friend! The buns want to hop around and follow the cats and one of my cats lays down and gently pats them and the other one just gives them the look. LOL
This forum has so much great information! Much better than a book as it is our real life experiences and trial and error! 
Ask any questions and I would love to see a pic of your new buddy! 
Welcome to bun-mom-hood! #bunmom


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Dec 6, 2019)

Welcome to the mischievous world of rabbits! Definitely bunny-proof your ‘rabbit room’. Protect cords, some rabbits chew baseboards and carpet. Rabbits can be litter trained like cats (the tray should be big enough for the bunny to do a full turn). The bunny may show signs of aggression because of the lack of contact. If it’s not already, get it spayed or neutered. A Microchip would be good too. Enjoy! I’d love to know how you get on!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 6, 2019)

We came by our 1st bunny the same way--2 decades ago.


----------



## Jurisfiction (Dec 6, 2019)

Thanks for all the encouragement! I will probably need more advice as I go along. I am worried about how the long time being alone and hungry might have affected it, but since I spend a lot of time in my office that’s where we’ll start. Get the other animals used to her smell? She can have access to the hallway after a bit. Does she need any outside time in a pen? Maybe not plunge her in like that right away.


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Dec 6, 2019)

My rabbit is an indoor rabbit and does not go outside. He stays in my room and loves it. Your bunny might mark her territory on you things. For Apollo it was my beanbag that he marked. Don’t leave your dogs or cats unsupervised with her as they are predators and she’s prey. Also since she wasn’t fed some days she might be ‘food aggressive’ or something else. But you’ll figure it out


----------



## Donna Standar (Dec 6, 2019)

I also just recently adopted two rabbits that were neglected. Once settled into their pen, I found her being abusive to him. They have been together for two years and neither fixed. After her ripping the hair from his tail, blood everywhere one morning, I decided to separate him. Three days later she gave birth to two buns, one died and the other is doing great. Had no idea she was pregnant. I asked the person who I rescued them from and his answer was. Well, they've been together for two years, and she has always been mean to him, so I figured she wouldn't get pregnant. Wow, so he allowed them to fight this long. And to make matters worse, now that they're separated, I'm wondering why he won't eat veggies, only pellets. He obviously wanted them but refused. Since when I put pellets in his bowl, head is down and I never noticed, he has one bottom tooth so long it pokes him in the nose or high under the lip..He wasn't able to chew.
This angers me, this poor sweet boy has been basically starving. He's thin, and all that time, he only ate pellets. So, off to the vet he is going, getting neutered and his tooth ground down.. 
I'm so glad I took them, or he probably would have suffered his whole life. glad to hear your taking the bun. They don't deserve such neglect


----------



## Jurisfiction (Dec 6, 2019)

Nancy McClelland said:


> We came by our 1st bunny the same way--2 decades ago.



Did it take long to adjust?


----------



## Jurisfiction (Dec 6, 2019)

Donna Standar said:


> I also just recently adopted two rabbits that were neglected.
> 
> That’s horrible! This one was so thin too, and only on a pellet diet when she was fed. I have been researching what they eat and giving her a few things and she’s just so excited about it, I can’t tell you!


----------



## Donna Standar (Dec 6, 2019)

It's so exciting to see them excited...warms my heart


----------



## Donna Standar (Dec 6, 2019)

Apple is their favorite treat too, he gets his chopped up small now, his appointment isn't until Wednesday, so I've been giving him extra attention..


----------



## JenGibs (Dec 6, 2019)

Donna Standar said:


> I also just recently adopted two rabbits that were neglected. Once settled into their pen, I found her being abusive to him. They have been together for two years and neither fixed. After her ripping the hair from his tail, blood everywhere one morning, I decided to separate him. Three days later she gave birth to two buns, one died and the other is doing great. Had no idea she was pregnant. I asked the person who I rescued them from and his answer was. Well, they've been together for two years, and she has always been mean to him, so I figured she wouldn't get pregnant. Wow, so he allowed them to fight this long. And to make matters worse, now that they're separated, I'm wondering why he won't eat veggies, only pellets. He obviously wanted them but refused. Since when I put pellets in his bowl, head is down and I never noticed, he has one bottom tooth so long it pokes him in the nose or high under the lip..He wasn't able to chew.
> This angers me, this poor sweet boy has been basically starving. He's thin, and all that time, he only ate pellets. So, off to the vet he is going, getting neutered and his tooth ground down..
> I'm so glad I took them, or he probably would have suffered his whole life. glad to hear your taking the bun. They don't deserve such neglect


Poor baby!! I’m so glad you have him.


----------



## Donna Standar (Dec 6, 2019)

JenGibs said:


> Poor baby!! I’m so glad you have him.


Thankyou, I am too. He's the sweetest boy


----------



## Jurisfiction (Dec 6, 2019)

Update- Mallow is at his/her new home. I have no idea if it’s male or female. Anyway, Mallow had a bit of new food, some hay, and a new toy in the form of a toilet roll. He keeps putting it in his water dish. I take it out. He puts it back. And he seems to want to get out and look around even though I was going to wait until tomorrow in case he was traumatized. Has no problem with being petted. And one of the cats came in- Mallow only twitched it’s nose. Didn’t react otherwise. The cat meowed and it still seemed pretty relaxed. Went pee in the litter box which I set up per the directions of the person’s website recommended in an earlier post here! The crate it was in before was ridiculously dirty so I put it in a spare really large dog crate for now. 
So far so good.


----------



## Donna Standar (Dec 6, 2019)

Jurisfiction said:


> Update- Mallow is at his/her new home. I have no idea if it’s male or female. Anyway, Mallow had a bit of new food, some hay, and a new toy in the form of a toilet roll. He keeps putting it in his water dish. I take it out. He puts it back. And he seems to want to get out and look around even though I was going to wait until tomorrow in case he was traumatized. Has no problem with being petted. And one of the cats came in- Mallow only twitched it’s nose. Didn’t react otherwise. The cat meowed and it still seemed pretty relaxed. Went pee in the litter box which I set up per the directions of the person’s website recommended in an earlier post here! The crate it was in before was ridiculously dirty so I put it in a spare really large dog crate for now. View attachment 44312
> So far so good.


That's what I bought for chip, he's in the garage in it. Door is open all day, then in for the night..It's great. Is originally for dogs, works great for him too lol
If it's a boy, they're junk isn't unnoticed lol
Glad he/she is getting comfy. Takes a bit for new surroundings... Once settled, the happy bunny you will see in personality that's for sure. He runs and jumps in the air with a side kick, it's hilarious


----------



## Augustus&HazelGrace (Dec 6, 2019)

Another tip. Take out all of the bedding it will confuse them on where to go to potty at.


----------



## Jurisfiction (Dec 7, 2019)

Augustus&HazelGrace said:


> Another tip. Take out all of the bedding it will confuse them on where to go to potty at.


I was wondering about that. He went pee in the litter but number 2 outside it


----------



## Hermelin (Dec 7, 2019)

Jurisfiction said:


> I was wondering about that. He went pee in the litter but number 2 outside it



You can have bedding after Mallow been litter trained. Or you can use fleece blankets, easier to clean and you will save money. But if Mallow is a chewer I wouldn’t recommend having fleece


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 7, 2019)

We have taken in 47 over the last 2 decades. Some adapted immediately and others took from a short to a long time to bond and develop trust--each rabbit is unique and can't be generalized.


----------



## Jurisfiction (Dec 7, 2019)

Nancy McClelland said:


> We have taken in 47 over the last 2 decades. Some adapted immediately and others took from a short to a long time to bond and develop trust--each rabbit is unique and can't be generalized.


----------



## Jurisfiction (Dec 7, 2019)

Today I am wondering how to let Mallow know he can leave the cage. I have a smallish area of the office ready for him to explore (with me around) but when I leave the cage door open he comes out a step, and then immediately scuttles back into the furthest corner of the cage and keeps his back turned to the open door. Is it too soon to try that? He's still very friendly with me today, lets me pet him and everything. I guess I feel like I am rushing him to come out when he spent so long not being able to leave his pen. After all, he just got here.


----------



## Ivythelionhead (Dec 8, 2019)

What a gorgeous bun..male or female, you really found a sweetypie, rabbits are amazing and sweet pets if you treat them like family they can be as wonderful as any dog and cat and thank you for rescuing that poor baby, good luck with your new fur baby[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji195][emoji195]


----------



## Jurisfiction (Dec 12, 2019)

One week later: Mallow is doing great! Had a vet appointment today- he’s healthy! And so much enjoying exploring his new territory and eating his hay and fresh veggies and an occasional small piece of banana. He’s just great to hang out with! He likes to be petted and loves his environment. Also, I’m learning that he can fit through impossibly small spaces. How? Contortionist? Magic? Next step- seeing how the cats act with him. One cat is so curious she can’t stand it. They seen each other and Mallow doesn’t react too much. Of course, he’s safe in his cage at those times. I’m still learning bunny speak. If they can’t get along, I still have place and time for him to have by himself.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Dec 13, 2019)

We give our kids who need a private bedroom space in an XLG d/k crate folded cotton/poly bed sheets, found at thrift stores. Easy to wash. Good point about remove bedding that may confuse a bun learning litter box habits or somebun who will nibble indigestible fibers. Monitoring for chewing is important to prevent GI blockage! 

In addition to BlueEye's website link, you can watch the Howcast videos by Mary Cotter and Amy Sedaris. How to care for a pet rabbit. Mary Cotter has great tips on bunny care for everyone.

Here's more links for you: http://myhouserabbit.com/ 

and-- http://language.rabbitspeak.com/

How to Determine a Rabbit's Sex - Mary Cotter Howcast vid' : https://www.howcast.com/videos/514672-how-to-determine-a-rabbits-sex-pet-rabbits


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Dec 13, 2019)

Yup, treated like family domestic lagomorphs can be docile and affectionate like the top-2 surrendered pets to shelters. Genetics, breeding, and dwarf sizes can factor into their spunk. Also, how they were treated prior to establishing trust with you now as their Bun Mom! Thank You for making his/her life a million times better.


----------



## Jurisfiction (Dec 14, 2019)

He is quite a character. I cut out a few boxes to allow tunnels around the room. He caught on quickly and spent a half hour going in and out and around. Earlier I had come in with a sprig of parsley as my greeting and he merely sniffed, wouldn’t take it and moved off, keeping his back turned all the while looking at me from time to time. Apparently he wasn’t in a parsley mood?


----------

